# Hattori FH vs Misono UX10



## bechler (Sep 28, 2011)

I am in the process of trying to buy a gyuto and a slicer and have heard great things about both of these knives. Does anyone out there have a strong opinion about whether one is superior to the other. I am also open to checking out other brands as well. It is for professional use if that impacts your opinions at all.... Thanks


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 28, 2011)

the FH is a better knife.


----------



## obtuse (Sep 28, 2011)

If it were up to me I'd get the Hattori FH over the Misono UX10 any day. The Misono is terribly over priced these days. I know there are a few Hattori FH's for sale in the buy/sell/trade forum.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 28, 2011)

+1 Misono is alittle chippy. Hattori feels good on the stones. Fit and finish is superb on the Hattori.


----------



## bechler (Sep 28, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> +1 Misono is alittle chippy. Hattori feels good on the stones. Fit and finish is superb on the Hattori.


 
Does the Misono actually chip easily or just not smooth on the stones. I read somewhere that it withstands chipping pretty well.


----------



## Cadillac J (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone with experience using many different brands/knives ever went back to a UX-10 as their favorite? 

I just ask because I think the current prices are ridiculous, and I don't see any remarkable characteristics (sans for fit/finish, so I've heard) that would make them a better choice than other knives--some of those being half the cost).


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 28, 2011)

i owned a UX-10 for a while. it was perfectly reasonably priced at the old price point, but it's not as nice as the FH, and it's terribly overpriced now. terribly. terribly terribly. i mean hell, you can get a Yoshikane kitaeji v2 for just a little bit more, at the Korin cost, anyway, and the Yoshikane is a hugely better knife.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 28, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love my two Misonos, but I won't buy another one at the current prices. I keep going back to my Misono Moly, and love how sharp it gets and how nimble it is, but I just can't justify buying another one in the line at that price. Good thing I got it when I did, I guess.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 28, 2011)

Misono UX10 is quite stainless, easy to sharpen and takes a nice edge. Edge retention is mediocre. The FH is less stainless but just as easy to sharpen and the edge is nice, too. The construction of the two is similar but the FH is definitely better. A big difference for some is the FH has a med girth, ergonomically shaped handle while the Misono has a "standard" large diameter handle. I wouldn't want either knife for that money but I'd definitely go for the FH over the Misono, esp after the recent price hike.


----------



## Seb (Sep 28, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. I love my two Misonos, but I won't buy another one at the current prices. I keep going back to my Misono Moly, and love how sharp it gets and how nimble it is, but I just can't justify buying another one in the line at that price. Good thing I got it when I did, I guess.


 
Ha! I was so tempted to order a Moly too when I ordered my Swedish 240, 120 petty and Moly parer but I thought it would be OTT... kicking myself in the butt now - hard. 

How is your Yamawaku working out, btw?


----------



## Lefty (Sep 28, 2011)

One quick comment on it, then I'll pm you. Put it this way, I want the gyuto....


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd go for the Hattori, but I've never used a UX10. Saying that, $330 for a 240 is pretty incredible, you could buy basically any mid to high-end knife you want for that money. I have the Hattori and I really like it. I think why it isn't super-popular now is that it isn't laserish thin, but it cuts very well. Push cutting or rocking, it seems to cut so easily, even compared to my other knives it cuts very well


----------



## mmingio2 (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with this. I love my Hattori FH because it is a brilliant all-purpose knife. It's not as thin as my Konosuke (which I adore) but it has amazing geometry, can perform any cut you ask of it, gets very sharp and stays sharp and is zero maintainence. Factor in the price (bought mine used here) and it's a no-brainer.

My $.02



stevenStefano said:


> I'd go for the Hattori, but I've never used a UX10. Saying that, $330 for a 240 is pretty incredible, you could buy basically any mid to high-end knife you want for that money. I have the Hattori and I really like it. I think why it isn't super-popular now is that it isn't laserish thin, but it cuts very well. Push cutting or rocking, it seems to cut so easily, even compared to my other knives it cuts very well


----------



## TDj (Sep 29, 2011)

I too am of the FH camp - not that I've tried a UX10, but steel for steel, isn't the FH some sort of fabled special hattori heat treat? that's what i heard, but maybe that's a rumor propagated by those who own FH knives. Funny - with all of the ITK- and KF-inspired knives, isn't the FH the first one to actually be forum-designed? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 29, 2011)

Just noticed if anyone is curious Koki has the cocobolo and ebony handled 240 and 270 Hattori FH back in stock which he hasn't had for ages


----------



## AMP01 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a 270mm Hattori FH Gyuto and I love it! Fit and finish is superb, I love the handle and pretty sharp right out of the box. Koki is also great to deal with. For a real treat, have it sharpened by Dave ~ Yahoooo!


----------

